# OGF Angler of the Month: January 2008



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Pat O'Brien Chevrolet Presents:


















 



*January 2008*
Angler: Josh Lange
Blue Catfish​ 

OGF congratulates our January 2008 Angler of the Month, *Josh Lange *brought to you on behalf of the Pat O'Brien Chevrolet. Photos are selected straight from our member galleries and voted on by OGF staff to select the Angler of the Month. The selected entry each month gets a FREE Team OGF vinyl sticker, courtesy of that month's sponsor.​


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

congrads!! thats a fat cat!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats to "little doc" 
he not only looks like gramps,but catches fish like him too


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Congratulations little guy. If that cat was much bigger I think Dad would be holding it up.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

that must of been a heck of a fight to get him in--looks like angler of the month costed that poor kid about 3 teeth and a left glove.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

congrats.great pick for angler of the month


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

What a tough fighter that kid is Doc! Fish knocked out two of his teeth!  

Congrats on "AOM" buddy! You deserve it!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Good for you!! Did you keep him and have him with Hush Puppies??? I hope you have another 80 years of fishing adventures!!!
John


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Way to go Josh ! ! ! !


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Congrats Josh! That's a Phat Cat! 
I hope my grandson is skunking me bad like that soon!
LMJ


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

congrats Josh!! good job on a nice blue.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice fish. congrads.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats Josh! Now you're gonna be hooked on fishing for life!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Congrats Josh, maybe one day I will be lucky enough to fish with the best! (You


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Alright Josh, you just keep crankin them fish in, there is a big dog in your future, Papaw and Mamaw is very proud of you


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Congratulations! Very nice fish!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Way to go kid! Very nice catch indeed,love to see kids fishing and catching fish.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The real true fisherman of the Lange family!

Josh, My son Andrew is jealous of you!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats little guy,and may a big one be in your future


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is quite a fish for a young man. Congrats!!!! I hope there are more to come.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Congrats Josh! You have a fine looking grandson there Doc. I always enjoy the pics with him included.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone. Stephanie and I are really proud of Josh. The good thing is that I was there fishing with him and my Dad when he caught the fish. One of many memories that I will not forget. Josh wanted to say thank you again and is really excited about getting his OGF Sticker. I guess I better get him his own username soon. Probably he will go with lilfirecat, but I will probably let him pick his own.



Thanks again,

Larry


----------



## cattinlady (Jan 10, 2008)

Good job Josh! Hope I can catch one that big this year.
Cattinlady


----------



## binkfox77 (Jan 8, 2006)

good job Josh, you have two of the best teachers out there, keep it up there will be more big fish to come.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats to the lil'firecat/lil'doc.. 
he sure can catch like his granpa......... and not like his dad..


----------



## robstermon (Jan 2, 2006)

Congratulations man, nice Cat. I bet he put up a great fight. Maybe you can show your dad how to catch em.


----------



## pinpunch (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice Fat CAT :B


----------



## insanity (Apr 9, 2007)

That is a nice kitty cat fish there fellow.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow nice catch some of us will fish all season to match that one good job Josh.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice Kitty and congradulations on AOM


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats on theAOM - nice cat!!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Well if it is lilfirecat I would vote that way, nice fish, I hope my grand children also enjoy fishing.


----------

